# Maggie update not good



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

The vet finally got the results back. Maggie definitely has cancer. The liver was diagnosed as islet cell carcinoma metastasized. From what I understood, this type of cancer typically starts in the pancreas. There's really not much we can do at this point. If it hadn't already spread to the liver then there would be some options. We will start feeding her 3 times a day instead of two since insulin spikes will begin. There are so many things that can be symptoms...lethargy, mood changes, temporary blindness, vomiting several hours after eating, seizures, etc. The list goes on and on.
All I can say is that as of right now...she is laying next to me chewing on a cuz, I looked down at her, we made eye contact and she bounced up and shoved her nose under my hand/arm to be pet. That is our Maggie.
Our time frame was possibly 3-4 months. I am thankful for every day, every minute.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

Oh I am so sorry!!! Give her lots of kisses and hugs!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Very sorry to hear that.







How old is she?


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you!
Maggie will be 10 in May.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear this sad news. Make the most of every minute.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am so sorry to hear the news. But I know you will do every thing in your power to make her time with you comfortable and happy. 

Val


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

I am so very very sorry. I'd hoped for better news for dear Maggie-girl. Robbie, after all you have been going through... ((((HUGS)))). Prayers that your lovey, sweet, silly girl Maggie will be enjoying the time you two share together. She is the luckiest dog in the world to have you! And-- she KNOWS it! Prayers and good thoughts coming yours and Maggie's way.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

oh no... so sorry to hear







I can't imagine what that news is like. Spoil her and love on her and enjoy the days and hours and minutes and seconds. prayers for you, too!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

So very sorry to hear the news.







My dog is somewhere between 14 and 15 and was diagnosed with cancer quite some time ago. Once my vet saw that it had spread into her lungs, he gave her a 6 month time frame. We are on month seven and like you stated, I enjoy every additional minute I have with her. I hope you are as fortunate as I have been to enjoy your baby longer than the vet thinks.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am so sorry to hear this, Robbie. I know you and your family will make the most of her remaining time as happy and comfortable as possible.


----------



## Ishta (Feb 16, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear the news about Maggie! I went through cancer (Lymphona) with one of my dogs! I spoilt him rotten and enjoyed every second with him! Lots of walks and special food!

Really really enjoy your time with her!


----------



## The Stig (Oct 11, 2007)

I am sorry to hear the news. 

She has a wonderful loving life, and she wouldn't ask for more than your love back. Yes, I agree with you to be thankful and enjoy every minute you can with her.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I was hoping that it might be something else. It's a hard thing to face. Our first dog was 11 when they found out she had cancer and was given three months to live. We really enjoyed our time with her and pampered her as much as we could. Maggie sounds like such a sweet girl. I'm sure you will take good care of her during this difficult time.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you everyone! I've had two weeks to prepare myself for this. Maggie and I have had a LOT of time together since we are both recovering from surgery. She has slept on my bed while I am next to her in the recliner. (I can't sleep on the bed yet)
Here are a few pics taken of her after I posted this thread earlier today.
That pesky squirrel just ran up the tree..







[/img] 







[/img] 
Trotting up the driveway happy as can be.







[/img] 
She has developed a true love for the Cuz.








It is just really hard to know she is happy and doing so well and yet will be leaving us in the very near future.
We've decided to heck with the lick granuloma (which really started all of this discovery, lick granuloma, pred., eating a sock, surgery then discovering cancer....)
We're planning a couple of short trips for her, to places she has enjoyed...swimming is a real joy to her but strenuous exercise can bring on some of the seizures etc. so she might not get to go swimming.
Thank you everyone, my daughter and I really need and appreciate your support for Maggie.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

She looks great and happy!! I love the idea of short trips. It would really be good for all of you. I really like the driveway picture.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

She looks like a beautiful doe in that picture in the woods. 

Knowing is both tough and wonderful. I wish you both the very best and many, many happy times. 

Please take care.


----------



## aubie (Dec 22, 2008)

Oh sweetie...I'm so sorry.









Enjoy your trips and time and enjoy ever nanosecond!!!


----------



## graciesmom (Jun 10, 2006)

So sorry. I can relate as we lost our first girl, Murphy, to cancer too. Enjoy every minute and free pass for Maggie to everything and anything she wants. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Mandy'sMom (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear this. I'm sure you'll make the best of the time you have with her.

Mandy's Mom


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Maggie. Is there anything holistic you might be able to give her to help slow things down?

Enjoy your time together. She is a beautiful girl and is clearly still full of life.


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm sorry that the diagnosis wasn't more hopeful. I think your plans are the best - enjoy the time you have together. Barker the Younger died of cancer the first - it was about three months from diagnosis to death even with what appeared to be a clean operation and follow up chemo. Spend the time you can enjoying her.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You know how to get a hold of me if you need anything!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Just a thought here, now did she handle the Pred.? 

Low dose Predisol (easier on liver) is used for Cancer when Chemo isn't an option. It might give you a little more good time by slowing the cancer down a bit. 

Val


----------



## ninhar (Mar 22, 2003)

I'm so sorry. Enjoy the time you have left with her.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

I'm so sorry







.


----------



## flyinghayden (Oct 7, 2005)

I know what you are feeling right now. Been through it 3 times. I wish I knew what to say. It is never easy. I am sorry for you, and hope you get a long time to spend with Maggie.


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

Oh no Robbie, I am so sorry. When I saw the title I had really hoped it wasn't you.

You, Jennifer, and Maggie are in my thoughts.


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

There was a discussion in the Chat Room a while ago about what you would do if you knew you had only one more year of life. From what you said and your great pictures, if Maggie knew she was dying she would do exactly what she is doing-continuing her wonderful life with you.

Your heart is clearly in the right place.

take care,
Mary Jane


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

She is so beautiful and looks very joyful in the pix you posted. I think most of us are aware that we should make the most of every day .... just becoz!! This situation is a timely reminder at to why that is a very good way to view life. Here's hoping Maggie beats the odds but more importantly that every day, week, month and year is enjoyed to the max .... that may even mean a loving pat, a doggy grin or a special treat.







to you both


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Oh Robbie, I'm so sorry.







My thoughts and prayers are with you, Maggie and your family.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

The Dimock pack sends loves and hugs to you and your daughter. May you have only good days left with your Maggie.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Thank you everyone! Maggie is still doing well. She had blown her coat so bad (extreme loss of hair; very different than her normal blowing coat) but it is really coming back thick and lustrous like it used to be. I have ordered some holistic cancer meds and will get her started as soon as they are here. She's been going to work with my daughter several days a week and has had TONS of short drives. I'm doing a photo shoot of her every week just letting her be natural and walking around sniffing and exploring. Here she is yesterday. Just being Maggie....








[/img]


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I missed this post, our computer died and I have not been on much the past few weeks. I am so sorry to hear about Maggie.

She actually looks great! Paws crossed for the holistic meds and lots more time.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I just saw this and I can very much relate to all that is happening. Niketa, our husky, was diagnosed the end of Oct 08 with possible liver cancer, it was very fast growing tumor and at her age 14y doing a biopsy was a decision we decided against. She hated the vet and the less time she was there the better she was and knowing if it was cancer wasn't in our situation going to help her so we did hospice care for her at home. We had a time of 2 weeks to 6 months, she made it 3 weeks before we walked her to Rainbow Bridge, it was so very painful and is still so painful writing about it today. Her last weeks were a lot of love, anything she wanted to eat (because she went on a hunger strike) and very short walks to keep her circulatory system going. The day we took her to the vet we walked her for a couple houses down before she sat down she was ready (were were not) she is pain free and gave us 14yr of love, courage, strength and taught us all about the husky breed. I feel your pain and your dog is absolutley gorgeous, I share my experience with you and I hope you don't mind I did. HUGS.


----------



## jesmagmisty (Jul 13, 2001)

Elly, I'm sorry about your Niketa. Of course I don't mind you sharing your story. That's what we are here for. Thankfully Maggie is having no symptoms so far. Her holistic meds came today so she is getting started tonight. So far she has made one month since her surgery/discovery of cancer. Right now she is begging. LOL I'm just not giving her treats to her fast enough.
Thanks everyone!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

I'm sorry Robbie


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Robbie, give Maggie a good hug for me. She is a pretty girl. Sending postive thoughts to Maggie and your family that you have a lot of good pain free time a head of you.

Val


----------

